# working in Cyprus



## footpad2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi, my wife and I have been planning to sell up and come and live in Cyprus for the past 3 years. We have visited 5 times and decided to settle in the Larnaca area - Oroklini, Dekhelia, Ormhidea, Xylofagou etc. We have booked to come on holiday 17th April, for 1 week, but suddenly have sold my business and house last week! We are taking the plunge and coming out lock stock on 24th May.
I work as a chiropodist and wanted to know what people think about work possibilities(part time from home)?

Charles:clap2:


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

Many doctors and therapists work from home but in a private room with separate entrance to the house. I'm not sure what the demand would be for this type of business, I'm sure with some advertising you will get customers. Larnaca News is a free magazine that comes out monthly so you could try advertising there. I would say have some money behind you incase business is slow at first.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

footpad2010 said:


> Hi, my wife and I have been planning to sell up and come and live in Cyprus for the past 3 years. We have visited 5 times and decided to settle in the Larnaca area - Oroklini, Dekhelia, Ormhidea, Xylofagou etc. We have booked to come on holiday 17th April, for 1 week, but suddenly have sold my business and house last week! We are taking the plunge and coming out lock stock on 24th May.
> I work as a chiropodist and wanted to know what people think about work possibilities(part time from home)?
> 
> Charles:clap2:


Check out the Cyprus Society of Chiropodists and Podiatrists - they have very few members (26 I think) but have the island pretty much covered. I think they have successfully lobbied parliament (in line with the EU directives) to get their profession properly regulated. You'd need to get the business registered in any case as the government have recently cracked down on those running unregistered businesses from home and there are now heavy fines and penalties for defaulters. You'd also need to get your professional qualifications recognised by the local NARIC which is KYSATS. I'd also double check location as the areas you mentioned are very quiet (almost deserted) out of season - to have a successful business you'd need to have the flexibility of treating Greek speakers - a growing number of young adults no longer speak English since it was removed from the core curriculum a number of years ago (it is now an option that increasing numbers of students are not choosing). If you are not a Greek speaker you'd need to live in an area with more British expats (possibly Pafos?)

Have a good holiday and good luck with the move...


----------



## footpad2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks very much, I will certainly follow it up.

I don't mind a challenge and I only intend to work part time anyway - will get my pension at the end of the year!


----------

